# Intership no one wants me



## smoreno10 (Jul 25, 2011)

I just completed the coding program and cannot find someone to give me the first opportunity and see my work ,does someone know of someone that would allow me to ,i am willing to volunteer to gain experience , i am sure everyone started one time like me ,i would appreciated if someone would , reply, you may reply and give me your advise @smoreno10 @ live.com


----------



## selsal (Jul 25, 2011)

I took the first job offer I had after school, it payed low, I started from the very bottom, but I eventually worked my way up. I would suggest making it very apparent to employers that you are willing to do ANYTHING to get in. Good luck!


----------

